

Crowdtilt (YC W12) raises $2.1M - knighthacker
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/17/kickstarter-for-groups-and-events-yc-alum-crowdtilt-picks-up-2-1m-from-sv-angel-yc-partners-and-more/

======
jbenz
From the article:

>I’ve found that when I plan something like a vacation rental with friends,
it’s often done by email with a lot of chasing for payments in the aftermath
(that could just be my own flaky friends, of course).

It's definitely not just the author who has flaky friends. I think almost
everyone has problems collecting money from friends. This makes me think of
fantasy football and what a pain in it is to run a league. This, in turn,
makes me think of WePay. I wonder how WePay is doing with these two specific
use cases: vacationing friends and fantasy sports. And I wonder what they
think of Crowdtilt.

~~~
EREFUNDO
Actually WePay is moving away its focus from group payments to small stores,
merchants, and fundraising.

------
ttruong
Congrats James and Khaled! Awesome company from two of the nicest guys you
will ever meet.

~~~
ashrust
Agreed on Khaled, although I'm at best unsure on James.

------
TommyDANGerous
I thought Crowdtilt was like kickstarter but then I read further and its
different. I like the idea and I can definitely see myself using their
services.

------
waterlesscloud
If Facebook credits had a decent percentage fee instead of the crazy 30% they
currently have, they'd instantly rule this market completely.

------
ajju
Congrats guys, Crowdtilt rocks! (said the guy wearing a shirt bought using
crowdtilt).

------
waxman
Congrats! Keep crushing it guys.

------
ukd1
Congratulations guys!

------
staunch
Congratulations.

------
fomojola
Excellent work, gents.

You're welcome :)

